# For Sale: 2008 Outback Sydney 31Rqs



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a 2008 31RQS for sale. We had this for a little over a year. We were seasonal campers, so it only has the mileage it took to get to the campground and back. We are officially leaving camping for now (just too busy with kids' schedules). It has AirMaxx vents on the living room area and the bath. It comes with the free standing dinette and an equalizer hitch as well. The interior is the brownish color (I don't recall what that was). We are located in the Midwest (near the IA, IL, WI border). Has the newer graphics and the diamond plate on front (I believe I was told it was a late season model, where they had changed a couple colors and such)...

I'd like to get $18,500 for it (heck, I'd like to get 43,899 for it







). If that is way off base, somebody let me know please, but I know my buddy had a 2007 31 RQS that he just sold end of last camping season for 18500 and his didn't have the LCD tv, vents, hitch or dinette... and he had to rig up his own outside speakers...

Thanks for looking and enjoy the camping season.


----------



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

Price reduced to $17700, or make offer.

Thanks!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Spaulding said:


> We are located in the Midwest (near the IA, IL, WI border). Has the newer graphics and the diamond plate on front ....
> Thanks for looking and enjoy the camping season.


Wow...I grew up in Wisconsin right in the corner of WI, IA, and IL. I could be at the river in two or three minutes of driving. Which of the states are you in?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Spaulding said:


> Price reduced to $17700, or make offer.
> 
> Thanks!


That's a great trailer. I had one for about 3 years. Loved it.

Good luck on the sale.

Mark


----------



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

luverofpeanuts said:


> We are located in the Midwest (near the IA, IL, WI border). Has the newer graphics and the diamond plate on front ....
> Thanks for looking and enjoy the camping season.


Wow...I grew up in Wisconsin right in the corner of WI, IA, and IL. I could be at the river in two or three minutes of driving. Which of the states are you in?
[/quote]

I'm in IL. East Dubuque is the town. I'm sure you've heard of it if you grew up around here


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Spaulding said:


> I'm in IL. East Dubuque is the town. I'm sure you've heard of it if you grew up around here


For sure... I grew up on Sandy Hook Road (between Kieler and the border) ;-) I worked in Dubuque so I drove through E.Dub sometimes. Was down there last summer/fall for some Chili cookoff thing. When back home visiting we sometimes take my parents to Timmermans or Brians (or whatever it's called now) .	Small world!

Good luck with the sale!


----------



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

Bump - Any one, Bueller, Bueller, ...


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

luverofpeanuts said:


> We are located in the Midwest (near the IA, IL, WI border). Has the newer graphics and the diamond plate on front ....
> Thanks for looking and enjoy the camping season.


Wow...I grew up in Wisconsin right in the corner of WI, IA, and IL. I could be at the river in two or three minutes of driving. Which of the states are you in?
[/quote]

Down the road from Dyersville, IA, Toy Tractor Capital of the World!







We pass thru every November to the NTTS.

Good luck on the sale!


----------

